# Printing on Vinyl Nylon Jacket



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

What type of ink would you (my friends) suggest using on a Nylon Jacket?


----------



## poser0022 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Printing on Vinyl Jacket*

you have to get a special nylon ink with catalyst which has to measured pretty close to perfectly and is only good for a certain amount of time. it is a pain in the rear. even with this process you will still need to make sure you hit temp because it is easy to not properly cure. i have already did this and it sucked because i had to eat around 400 dollars. 

If you find a easier way, please tell me because as of now i feel that nylon is the devil, the freakin devil. .


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Printing on Vinyl Jacket*

You can get inks specifically for nylon printing or you can get the catalyst to add to your regular plasticol Nylabond is a good one and I believe you can get it in quarts. Normally you add 10% nylabond to your inks. You in for some fun. Impressions magazine has some good past articles on jacket priting. You might check out their website to see if you can get soe of the past articles.
Impressions Magazine Online - Imprinted Sportswear Products - Decorated Apparel Industry Resource


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Printing on Vinyl Jacket*

when you add the nylonbond, make sure to clean the screen as soon as your done, its gets nice and hard after sitting around for a while and is no fun trying to get out of the screen, and it only has a shelf life of about 12 hours after you mix, also watch your heating element, make sure its not to close to the jackets as your shirts might be, the jackets burn up real easy, i've never had a problem with the screen curing, just with melting some vinyl jackets


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I think I will be using the nylon paint. Don't want to risk of mixing wrong.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody know where you can get nylabond online? I can't seem to find it with a bunch of online searches.


----------



## lunaticfridge (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like Calibrated Screenprinting Service sells it:

Union Ink Nylabond - Calibrated S.P.S. Screen Printing Supplies - Equipment

I'd never heard of Calibrated before I went looking. Does anyone know if this company is any good?


----------

